# A badger and 2 yotes down (PICS)!!!



## FishHawk22 (Aug 2, 2007)

badgers???? we don't need no stinkin badgers. Not bad for a rookie, good job out there. You gonna make it back for some carp shootin, or do I get to change my name to dusty and take over.


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

FishHawk22 said:


> badgers???? we don't need no stinkin badgers. Not bad for a rookie, good job out there. You gonna make it back for some carp shootin, or do I get to change my name to dusty and take over.


I probably wont be able to make it back this year because if everything goes right i'll be in academy in a 1 1/2 months. 

And you can change your name to Dusty for this summer because Dusty does all the killin while Craig video's....its a real nice system we have worked out


----------

